# Game 18: Portland Trail Blazers (13-3) @ Los Angeles Lakers (9-8)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

sheesh what a hard game! Blazers coming after a lose needing the win, if we win this I will be really impressed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Smath said:


> sheesh what a hard game! Blazers coming after a lose needing the win, if we win this I will be really impressed.


Agreed. We're the (heavy) underdogs for this one, considering the way the Blazers have been playing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At least were not playing in Portland. God i hate that place...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Predictions for tonight?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be pleasantly surprised with a win


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we're going to kick Portland's ass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off to a cold start early on. 0/5. 

Wes Johnson has had some nice blocks this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a terrible start. 0/7, 0 points nearly three and a half minutes into the game. Down by 8.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 11-0 now. Wow. Those three days off must've done a whole lot of good for Portland.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

ouch what a bad start :/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau is pure garbage right now.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

:yep:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

19-2...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is embarrassing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What the hell is this crap????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a stupid ****ing foul by Williams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey look, we have eight points now. Our bench > our starters right now. And it's not even close.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man this quarter is ugly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier Henry with 7 points. That's good to see. 

Blazers are on fire.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Got a little interesting there, for a minute...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick dunk from Nick Young.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake at the buzzer!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The fact we're only down 32-24 right now is incredible.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What happened to Farmar? Did he got hurt?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake with another triple. 5-point game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> What happened to Farmar? Did he got hurt?


Left hamstring strain. He won't return tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, Damian Lillard is a stud.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacre: season-high 6 points already.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

sacre beasting!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Left hamstring strain. He won't return tonight.


Shit. He was playing great as of lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tie game! **** yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier! He hasn't missed a shot yet. 13 points. Every night, it's someone different stepping it up for us. I love it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Man, gotta leave the game when it's getting really interesting... But ut's past 3am around here, so...

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks! Lakers with their first lead of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to do a better job of rebounding right now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau is being eaten alive by Aldridge right now on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 53-50 at the half. I'll take it given we were down 19-2 to start the game.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

new game at least , Pau getting owned... but Blake is playing like prime Nash again


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we start the 2nd half like we started the 1st half. Great. Down 11.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 17 again. We're not coming back again.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

should have kept X on the floor , its over :/


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

The Lakers are getting killed on the boards among other issues. Hill was replaced by Williams with 6:40 left in the 3rd. Then the Blazers went on a run, rebounding 7 to 1 and scoring 24 to 12 the rest of the quarter.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG...just got home and couldn't wait to watch the rest of this game...should have stayed out


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Win or lose, I love watching this team play. Hardest working laker team I ever remember watching. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Blazers have 0 points in the quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead cut to 10 halfway through the 4th. They definitely never give up.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

1, through 6 mins.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Blazers no points in the first 6 minutes of the 4th, till Williams picked up his 4th foul. Lakers made a mini-run, but it looks like extended garbage time.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We're not dead yet. Three's starting to fall...but we have to play defense. Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier Henry 4-point play!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wesley Johnson with the block! Meeks makes it a two-point game!


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Blazers just 5 points in 8 minutes, partly due to the Lakers D. Nice block by Wes!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I ****ing love this team. 

All the fair weather laker fans that only follow us when were contending are missing out. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's a one-point game!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a rebound!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Williams with the tip in!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I ****ing love this team.
> 
> All the fair weather laker fans that only follow us when were contending are missing out.
> 
> ...


**** them.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

holy shit!!! 1 point game!!!


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

ceejaynj said:


> Williams with the tip in!!!


I was gonna say something positive about Williams, then he picked up his 5th foul


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Down 17 again. We're not coming back again.


:vuvuzela:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Sacre playing well tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> :vuvuzela:


****ing Basel!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Blazers in panic mode.

If the Lakers can complete this comeback, it will be one of the biggest fourth quarter comebacks in their history.

I know the record is against Dallas, down 27 to begin the fourth.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

God that hurt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. Can't give up a 3 there. Big momentum killer.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

How old is Wesley Johnson ? He's a legit player! we should sign him for 5 years.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two bad possessions in the last three we've had. Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lakers tentative on offense the last two times down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, those threes killed us just now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta hit these free throws, Jodie.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DEFENSE!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A foul?! What?!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Garbage call.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What a BS call on Williams.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

ceejaynj said:


> What a BS call on Williams.


He gets negative star treatment. Frequent phantom calls


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like we're going to fall just short.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We still have a chance.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> We still have a chance.


Scratch that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Lillard blocks Meeks' 3-point attempt and that'll do it. If we hadn't dug ourselves two big holes at the beginning of each half, it would've been fantastic. But at least they never once quit. I'm proud of this team. 

I hope Farmar is ready to go on Friday and hopefully we'll be seeing Kobe again very soon.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

good fight :/


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lakers showed a lot of character tonight...despite the loss.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Henry 27 points in 29 minutes. His ability to draw fouls is elite. If he were a better FT shooter he would deserve much more minutes.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Midnight here in NJ...good night all!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LaMarcus Aldridge: 27pts (.579FG%), 9 reb, 3a.
Pau Gasol: 6 pts (.200FG%), 5 reb, 3 a, 1 blk.

F!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's great to see a team that will actually fight and try to scrape out a win, even in a loss I'm proud of these guys. This team is 10X more fun to watch than last year.

Good for the Blazers though. They're whole situation imploded after Roy and Oden were devoured (not bitten) by the injury bug. LaMarcus Aldridge is legit and Damian Lillard is going to be a very good point guard in this league.


----------

